# Lighting controllers By LOR or AL



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all as a newbie to haunts and to the site I have a question that may or may not have been covered here before. Does anyone use lighting controllers from Light-O-Rama (LOR)http://www.lightorama.com/, 
Animated Lighting (AL) http://www.animatedlighting.com/default.asp etc. This will be my first year to do a relatively large haunt display, but I have done large christmas displays for a couple years now and could probably incorporate LOR controllers for my haunt. I don't see any discussion about these in any of the halloween sites or here. They are alot of fun to do "other holliday type " displays with and would probably be a great way to control haunts also. I have seen them set up to activate lighting sequences with motion controllers and they could probably be set up to trigger with other types of triggers also (the pressure pad that I have seen used on sites). AL has a controller that is already set up for Halloween called the "haunted house in a box" there is a video on how it can be used also. Just curious if anyone else uses any of these products.:jol:


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok I have actualy found some posts regarding the use of these controllers. Now is there anyone using them that can give me any input on how well they work and if its worth programming a couple of sequences or if I should just stick with basic control methods. I know that it can take a few hours to program a christmas display so a halloween display may actualy be a longer process due to the differences in the lighting used and other animated items used for haunts.


----------



## Ravenscroft (Jun 7, 2007)

This will be my first year using LOR products in my haunt. The only thing I'm using them for this year is a musical number to start off the night them them will be shutdown and my regular controllers will take over. I have discussed this concept in other groups, like creepcrafters, and it has stirred up a lot of folks (I mean that a lot of people chimed in on the subject). After thinking about this subject over the past few days I figured out that you can do everything you need for a haunt. It may take a little time but it is possible.


----------



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

SoCal Scare, i'm also looking to use lights-o-rama i have 80 channels right now will only use about 32 to 48 this halloween but there are a few webs sites that may give you the info u need to make your mind up.. just pm if u want the sites


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

We recently purchaed the AL program with 32 channels- we also attended the programing class- hubby caught on really fast. He thought it was fairly simply to program so we will be trying it this Halloween for the first time- we also purchased a couple of pre=programed chips to start out with- very cool!


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been using LOR for a couple of years now. My Christmas display will use 64 channels, but I still only need about 32 for Halloween.

My Halloween "show" is Tales from the Crypt, Ghostbusters, and Nightmare on Elm Street. I animate things like lighted skulls and orange mini lights to the music. Some animated props (like my kicking legs) are LOR-controlled, but my FCG and grave jumper aren't. 

I know you can use motion sensors to start a sequence with LOR, but I haven't set that up before.


----------



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

GPSaxophone you have any video of your show whould love to see it...


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

kdouglas75 said:


> GPSaxophone you have any video of your show whould love to see it...


I am buying a new camera very soon and will get video of this year's show if it kills me! Well, maybe not that extreme, I like doing a show for Halloween not being the show 

I have some pictures of last year and the year before but no video.

2006:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/GPSaxophone/Halloween06/LawnmowerMan.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/GPSaxophone/Halloween06/GraveyardWithSpider.jpg

2005:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/GPSaxophone/05Halloween2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/GPSaxophone/P6180006a.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/GPSaxophone/Vacancy.jpg


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I loved that spider you have and the skeleton with the mower is another great one. Just a suggestion, I did the skeleton and mower last year and used those animated kicking legs you can buy retail. It made a great display.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

My LOR is supposed to be here Thursday. Can't wait to try it. I just got an 8 channel, but all I want is to do is give my lighting a little more umph. A little fading, a little twinkling, etc.
I did get the hobby to try to save a little dough. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

L-O-R came in mail yesterday. Kit was super easy to assemble and software worked great. Put it in a water tight box I found at H.D. in electrical section. Still need to do some playing with it. But so far everything works great!!! Plugged in some Christmas lights and played around with the software and it seemed pretty easy to use. My only problem was my computer wouldn't recognize the usb adapter as new hardware but that wasn't LOR fault. Probably because I was working on a VSA routine, surfing the net and loading LOR software. Quick reboot and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Richie said:


> I loved that spider you have and the skeleton with the mower is another great one. Just a suggestion, I did the skeleton and mower last year and used those animated kicking legs you can buy retail. It made a great display.


I used Scary Terry's instructions for the kicking legs. To give it a little more realism, I connected the power supply to an LOR channel. This way the legs aren't kicking constantly, but are programmed to kick for a second or two at a time all evening.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Last year I ran 32 channels of LOR, synchronized to several songs. This year I'm going to run 64 channels. More songs, singing boris skulls, spots on animations that are timed to the music, etc... 

Join their mailing list. At the beginning of the summer they run their annual sale, which is usually 20-25% off everything.


----------

